# EXCITED!!!



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Did I mention that I'm excited? If I didn't.... I'm so excited!! There is a high chance that we will be getting a female Anatolian pup in a couple weeks! And she's FREE!! She's 8 weeks old right now, comes from a long line of working dogs, is currently "guarding" (as much as an 8 week old can) a herd of goats, and has been socialized by five human kids. She's pure white, and is long-haired; so she looks similar to a great Pyr. :leap: Have I mentioned yet that I'm kind of excited!? 

The breeders (who are near the Idaho border) also said that they will have another litter for sale soon; each pup is $100. They said up until now, they have been breeding and raising LGD's, and then they give them away to those who need them. But the husband was recently in an accident, so they are going to sell this next litter to help pay hospital bills. 

Oh yeah, and I'm excited! :wink: :leap:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Congrats!!! So happy for you!! 
Wow can't beat that price!! WAYYYYY less then what I am having to pay. 
So happy for you!! :dance:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wondering if you are getting a male or female?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

A female.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so fun!! Thats what we are getting also! Do you have any photos? Do you know what color she is?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

No photos yet; but I do know that she's pure white.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Precious times for you. I am so happy for you. Oh..I love puppies. I even love the way they smell.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on the find! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Congrats Puppies are so adorable!!!


----------

